# Londinium R Damn Water Alarm!!!



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

I have the R set to come on each morning at 06:30 but it's cold more mornings than not because it keeps alarming in spite of the tank being nowhere near empty. The slightest movement rectifies it. I've made sure the tank is tight and properly seated. I'm using Ashbeck at the moment, I know Reiss says that water which is too soft may cause issues but I don't know if Ashbeck is too soft? That said, why design a machine that almost relies on hard water while saying hard water will damage it? Seems like a seriously rubbish design if I'm honest, not what you'd expect of a £2400 machine.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I favour Ashebck and Volvic mixed. But it may not be the water as such . . .

@Snakehips might be able to help you


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I wouldn't stress out over what's a simple problem, you should really just contact the retailer.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm not stressing. The machine works fantastically in normal operation and is a joy to own, it just feels amateurish in some respects.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Sean said:


> I'm not stressing. The machine works fantastically in normal operation and is a joy to own, it just feels amateurish in some respects.


It is what it is I guess, remember more tech can = more problems.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

One of the reasons I went back to basics and bought a La Pavoni. 

I had some issues at some point with my Profitec 700 a while ago and the culprit was the Gicar controller. I also used Ashbeck on that machine for 2 years. Some people having been using for longer.

Just make sure that all the wires are well connected and that the sensor is moving freely (I am not sure what kind of sensor they use on the LR - some of them slide and have a magnet, some of them, like the rockets, have a more elaborate type of sensor where the tank connects).

And by all means, contact the retailer and let them know.

Good luck.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

@Sean get yourself on the Londinium forum and converse with Reiss !!!

I would be most surprised if it is anything to do with using Ashbeck.

Maybe a dicky inlet solenoid?


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

I think perhaps the tank is biased in its tilt away from the tank sensor, maybe a result of contracting when cooling. I've folded a piece of tin foil and placed it between the plastic tank and the wall of the 'tank bay' to correct it slightly. I'm certain it's the tiniest shift required.


----------



## ZappyAd (Jul 19, 2017)

Definitely talk to Reiss about it (he is online most days NZ time - just use the chat function on the Londinium website).

Sounds like something is loose and/or not connecting properly. I use Ashbeck in mine and have had no problems. I believe the low water sensor uses an electric current between two points (one in the base and one next to it at the bottom of a little bit of pipe) so there has to be about an inch of water for the connection to be made. Maybe one of the wires is loose or not contacting correctly with the base of the tank?


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Take the water tank out and clean the contacts underneath, this might help.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm enjoying a 100% success rate since my modification. I cleaned the contacts also. Either way, I'm back to full happiness.


----------



## natmat (Aug 24, 2016)

Sean said:


> &#8230; Seems like a seriously rubbish design if I'm honest....


Has your original opinion changed not that you know the failure to measure conductivity (hence presence of water in the tank) deteriorated due to a natural electro-chemical deposition process?

Maybe an 'elegant mechanical ballcock' is he next retro step-forward in water reservoir design?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

natmat said:


> Maybe an 'elegant mechanical ballcock' is he next retro step-forward in water reservoir design?


You mean a similar thing to what's used in most/all UK houses.


----------

